# Easiest fish to keep?



## LostGirl

We are looking at getting some fish for all of us, but i want something thats pretty easy to keep.

we have tanks that that pumps and filters...they are around 2 foot by 1 foot.

dont mind cold water or tropical


----------



## DoodlesRule

A lot depends on your water parameters - hard/soft high or low PH - as to what will be easy for you to be honest. In a small tank will look better to have a bigger number of just one type rather than a random selection. I find tetras easy to keep


----------



## NaomiM

That sounds about the same size tank as I have - mine holds 70 litres. I'm a beginner too and am going for platys and guppies as they're easy to keep in high pH, hard water, which I have. (Getting my fishies tomorrow - yay!!!) 

Do you know about fishless cycling?


----------



## maisey

guppies and molly's are very easy to keep, but when getting community fish make sure you get a bit of a mixture, I got my first tank, full set up including the fish, the fish that were in it were molly's and guppies but they are both top/middle feeders so absolutely nothing was going on at the bottom of the tank as thy all hung around the top. 

I now have a north American cichlid tank, and the only reason I would say it was harder than community was you need to research your fish before you buy as some will kill others 

Don't listen to pet shops unless you can really trust them, most of them in my area will sell you anything for a bit of profit or if its in there best interest.


----------



## NaomiM

maisey said:


> Don't listen to pet shops unless you can really trust them, most of them in my area will sell you anything for a bit of profit or if its in there best interest.


Agree 100% with this!

Maisey, do you know of any small bottom feeders that are OK in high pH? I've been looking at panda corys, but think my pH8 might be too high for them?


----------



## LostGirl

we live in a soft water area, Im going to be looking at it all over the next few weeks get the tank ready. 

Thats why i asked her the pet shops/fish shops arent the best for advice many just seem to want to sell us as many fish as quickly as poss!


----------



## DoodlesRule

This is quite a good book as tells you size of tank, numbers to keep, water parameters etc. Can get it from Amazon


----------



## LostGirl

Great thank you! We prob wont get any till after xmas now.

Ive kept fish before but i was very good at killing them  so want to get it right this time


----------



## jenniferx

Whichever fish you choose make sure you are fully clued up on cycling and water quality. Buy a test kit and complete a fishless cycle before you add any fish. Forgive me if you know all these basics already- they are the cornerstone to successful fishkeeping of any kind! Practical Fishkeeping magazine and website is a good place to learn more. Otherwise there are a loads of websites out there if you search that will explain it all. 

I have really soft water too- that can be a pain because it is important for pH to remain stable. My water is so soft and acidic that it is unstable- basically any life in the water (ie: a fish) causes it to become dangerously so! I keep goldfish that prefer harder more alkaline water so I add bicarb to all fresh water going in the tank and I keep crushed oyster shells in the filter to bring it all up. It sounds tricky to manage but actually it's easy once you know how much is required etc... 

Species I would recommend are corydoras- great little catfish, entertaining and full of personality! 
Coldwater wise I also found Florida Flagfish attractive and easy to keep. 

Good luck with your fishy venture!


----------



## Tropical Fish Delivered

Danios are a good starter fish for a beginner as are Barbs, we sell lots of these to beginners.


----------



## LostGirl

I dont have a clue to be honest, eager to learn tho  

I will do i go on maternity leave in 3 weeks so will have a really good read an research until after xmas depending on when the tank is ready


----------



## Tropical Fish Delivered

Danios are hardy and easy to care for as are Guppys and Mollys providing they are kept in a mature aquarum.


----------



## toffee44

Danios are near impossible to kill tbh and if you have a jet setting on your filter they love it so much fun to watch.

I say impossible to kill I had one that had jumped out and was going dry on the carpet the bugger is still alive today!!!

Also I used them for in fish cycling (dont shoot me, its what I grew up with its what I know, I had some mature media, and had three danios in 100L).

If not how about a betta?? it will be a fish to keep alone but they are stunning.


----------



## Tropical Fish Delivered

Consider Danios they are hardy and easy to keep and can if acclimatised be kepy in cool water.


----------

